# XM short drop outs



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

For about the past week my signal has been having intermittant, short drop outs which last maybe 1 to 2 seconds. I am listening to channel 76. Just seeing since it maybe my receiver but before buying a new one whated to know if anyone else is seeing this.


----------



## Khaetra (Aug 25, 2015)

I have Sirius and have noticed the same thing on all of the channels I listen to, so it's not your equipment. Wonder what causing it?


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Wish I knew, it is driving me crazy. I may have to go back to listening to Pandora if they can't get it corrected.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been noticing some dropouts in areas where I didn't get dropouts before.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't know if SirusXM did something but they have stopped for now.


----------

